# First hatchlings of 2009...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Had these two hatch out for me yesterday. The first one shows tons of promise (very creamy already) but I'll have to wait on the second one to develop a little but more before I make any types of assumptions on its look.

These geckos will change base colour dramatically over the next few months most likely. All babies hatch out a reddish colour to help with camouflage. I'm hoping these two go orange.

Baby #1:















Baby#2:















Thanks!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats bud!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Congrats They both look nice imo


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

woooo congrats on the two new arrivals.
they look so cool


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks!

Can't wait for a few months to go by and to see what they're lookin' like then. Especially the first one. I think it has some very strong potential to be amazing.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats on being a daddy :laugh: 
That 1st one is REALLY good looking already! Be sure to give us an update in afew months.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

congrats 

i really like the second one


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Awwwww!! Waking up to free lizards, how cool!









You think that's cute? I'm getting an "Afleck" duckling tommorow. I'll show you cute!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is that food for the monitor?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Is that food for the monitor?


Tegu. It could be, but not in this case. At my place of employment (they are so cool), we decided to raise ducks and chickens for the fun and the eggs. My tegu will benefit from the eggs. 
Duckling pics will be in the lounge.


----------

